# BSNL to provide 8mbps shortly -Must read



## techno geek (May 27, 2007)

*                  BSNL to introduce new service shortly *                                                                                                                                                           R. Sairam 
_ Three-in-one `Broadband Multiplay' _



                                                                                                         MADURAI:                                                               Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) is all set to introduce some of its next generation Internet services.  
 The new scheme titled `Broadband Multiplay' will have voice, video and Internet protocol television (IPTV) services in one package. While at present the connectivity speed of BSNL broadband connection is two megabits per second (MBPS), the new technology will enable connectivity at a speed of eight MBPS. 
 The IPTV service will enable access to content providers who will offer "content on demand." A `set top box,' either on a rental basis or outright purchase, will be provided to consumers to access this facility. 
 To be launched in 789 cities all over the country shortly, the requisite infrastructure was being put in place, a senior official said here on Monday. The feasibility study of the project had been completed and the equipment was being delivered to the sites for installation. 
 Madurai would be the base for the services offered in and around the city. It would be provided based on parameters such as density of customers in the vicinity of BSNL telephone exchanges and number of `Bfone' subscribers. In the initial stage, the project would be implemented using copper wires. 
 A new futuristic technology, `Fibre to the home,' was in the final stage of technical valuation, the official said and expressed the hope that it would be implemented by the year-end.



source:*www.hindu.com/2007/03/14/stories/2007031422680100.htm


----------



## Apollo (May 27, 2007)

This is an encouraging development. Thanks for posting.


----------



## comrade (May 27, 2007)

ask them to provide decent unlimited plans first


----------



## Third Eye (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the news


----------



## jal_desai (May 27, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> ask them to provide decent unlimited plans first



right dude...


----------



## satyamy (May 27, 2007)

BSNL is just   
good plan but not in mumbai


----------



## Josan (May 27, 2007)

WaT Should I Say,to this noose ,yeah its another good from bsnl ,but bsnl is not for me because i live in a village and its far away from the reach of the BSNL (even jus 16 Km From the city where its is available and in punjab)


----------



## manas (May 27, 2007)

BSNL   ... and is it *upto 8 mbps again *. They shud first go for unlimited than ramping up the speed with crap data limits.


----------



## agnels (May 28, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> WaT Should I Say,to this noose ,yeah its another good from bsnl ,but bsnl is not for me because i live in a village and its far away from the reach of the BSNL (even jus 16 Km From the city where its is available and in punjab)



First provide Broadband in Villages. In my village more than 50% have computer. 97% have landline connection. 75% have mobile connection..............but no broadband


----------



## tinku dhar (May 28, 2007)

Gr8 news


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

agnels said:
			
		

> First provide Broadband in Villages. In my village more than 50% have computer. 97% have landline connection. 75% have mobile connection..............but no broadband


 is tat true?are we in some where in England
yes in my state ppl got computers(no,no way 50% may be 15%  ) in villages and bsnl does a good job by providing either dataone(BB) or for sure dialup internet like netone.landline penetration is high.there is no such a divide that exists btwn villages and towns in kerala;may be in high-ranges(Malnad) eastern hilly areas of Kerala-remember _Munnar_.even there dial-up internet rocks!


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

i dont understand, for years we stuck with 56Kbps, then suddenly 256Kbps->>2Mbps->>8Mbps in a year and a half.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2007)

My local newspapers had news that it will be launched this week in my city  They said they has all *infrastructure* in place


----------



## nish_higher (May 28, 2007)

8mbps connection ...but what about the tarrifs.and last time they screwed the whole thing by not upgrading the unlimited plans.is this gonna be the same way like it was then??


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 28, 2007)

i just hope they put just dont put 1 GB bandwidth limit on this. Else as someone rightly said in this forum, "they will provide us hayabusa with 1 litre petrol."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2007)

Lol 500 Mb limit at 8mbps.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 28, 2007)

8 MbPS??? OMG.... BSNL is rocking...  

Anyway, IPTV is a nice thing to be introduced But still, how many of us really need it now?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 28, 2007)

gr8 news..........something that bring smile on my face.But I will request BSNL to first concerntrate to provide unlimited  package of atlease @ 1 MBPS speed.

Whts the use of 8 MBPS speed when downloading limit is 1-4 GB per month.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (May 28, 2007)

According to the news it will be released in chandigarh on 1st june 2007 so really a good news for all the chandigarhians!!!!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> According to the news it will be released in chandigarh on 1st june 2007 so really a good news for all the chandigarhians!!!!!



Yep  But we got our BSNL line disconnected a year back. But this is will bring competition and teach Airtel a lesson who lately think they own everybody


----------



## nish_higher (May 28, 2007)

i can't find the details to it anywhere.does anyone know about the plans?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 30, 2007)

BSNL is cr@p and I am not interested in their cr@p service. First let them improve customer care, the billing system, the attitude of the employees of transferring calls to other persons when you call them, the technical shortcomings of their accounts officers, the software used in their portal, 1MBPS unlimited plans @ at most Rs.700-800 p.m., and not *upto 2MBPS* plans with cr@p data limits....should I tell more? or should I stop?

Tata Indicom and Airtel are better than BSNL. At least they do not make billing errors.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 30, 2007)

Open Letter to BSNL, MTNL and all Indian ISPs.

IPTV, 8Mbps Bah 

Wat with the data caps and all, and how many people in Delhi itself are aware of something called IPTV. leave alone areas covered by BSNL...

I mean frankly, the common Indian is just not caring for this, for him TV is still, well... TV. 

In my entire block of 50 some houses, I was the first one to get a net conn from Sify (Cost me hell, wat with the wire pulling and all). Then again I was the first one to jump to MTNL.

All my friends spend almost equal amount of money on Cellphones, downloading ringtones, crappy callertunes etc to what I pay to MTNL Triband (Rs 1150), Frankly Doordarshan and Nokia's Mobile TV experiments are going to be more successful in India than this corporate adventurism. (And that's saying something)

Take an example of digital music sales, why do we not have something like an online music store in India but people go all crazy on caller tunes and ringtones and stuff.

Let internet and computers penetrate to the levels of cellphone in India first, provide true unlimited net access connections to then try this kind of  a gimmick.


----------



## sandeepk (May 30, 2007)

Though I live only 200m from BSNL office, they say it will take atleast October to provide me the broadband connection. Also they took almost 2 years to lay the landline underground cables because they were out of cables. (For that much long time???) And now this new thing?


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 30, 2007)

Too good to be true. There HAS to be a loophole...

Crappy DL limits? Unaffordable prices? Bad connectivity/services? SOMETHING?

*is really untrusting of these things >_>*


----------



## webgenius (May 30, 2007)

I bet it'll be 8mbps with 3GB limit lol. Such high speed plans are of no use if there is a cap on usage limits.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 30, 2007)

gimme at least 1mbps unlimited connection... i'll be the happiest customer!


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> gimme at least 1mbps unlimited connection... i'll be the happiest customer!



Amen to that.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

yaanvee ch banaate rehete hain,,

its nearly 10 months or more I have registered for the connectinn, when ever I contact them the answer is no ports available


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2007)

ya, what the use of 8MBPS with 3-4 GB download limit?? better first give some unlimited connection at Rs.500pm


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

Nah, we will leach a lot then if they give unlimited at Rs 500

Rs 500 for 512 kbps unlimited sounds good.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (May 31, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> BSNL is just
> good plan but not in mumbai



yes



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> yes



still get 400mb/pm


----------



## Stuge (May 31, 2007)

Grr These companices should first give decent speeds with unlimited downloads at decent price .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> 8mbps connection ...but what about the tarrifs.and last time they screwed the whole thing by not upgrading the unlimited plans.is this gonna be the same way like it was then??


but we can hope that with 8mbps Limited plans they'll provide atleast 1mbps unlimited plans .

also night time(2am-6pm) is free , so at 8mbps your hdd will be full pretty soon


----------



## hard_rock (May 31, 2007)

I *dream* that they upgrade 2mbps capped plans to 8mbps and convert unlimited to 2mbps...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 31, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> I *dream* that they upgrade 2mbps capped plans to 8mbps and convert unlimited to 2mbps...



Ofcourse your dream will be true but not now. In 2-4 years maybe. Remeber when Cellphones came. So Damn expensive....and we are not talking about too much time here. Just 5 yrs back. See what is the scenerio now. Our sabji wala has one now


----------



## comrade (May 31, 2007)

dude internet & cellphone are not the same..internet existence in india is more than a decade..but mobile is just 1/2 a decade old...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 31, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> dude internet & cellphone are not the same..internet existence in india is more than a decade..but mobile is just 1/2 a decade old...



Decade right, but it has *started* now


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 1, 2007)

so is anyone from chandigarh getting 8mbps....


----------



## crazyforever (Jun 2, 2007)

8 Mbps wid download limit at 400MB 
haha
increase the speed to 16 - 32 - 48 Mbps and continue decreasing d limits

imagine 25 Mbps at 100MB download limit
ooooooooooooooooooooh
haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
LAGE RAHO BSNL KE SANG


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 4, 2007)

*We, the Unsatisfied Technologists*

It's Quite unbelieveble that although technology has managed to grow so fastly and discipline itself, we ourselves have lost our discipline 

You see, we all want unlimited broadband so that we can download more videos which are pirated, more softwares which again are pirated and more music which is again hmmm.. lemme see.. is illegal.

I'm certainly not against piracy and I would do the same if I had an internet connection. But, the point is, we have all learnt to misuse what we have. 

No service provider gives anyone a Home Broadband connection with unlimited download limits. Reason? Because they are the same humans that we are and they all are well aware that the more speed we have, the more data we all are going to download. 

One thing that we all need to understand is that so far, BSNL is the only service provider that has managed to provide us a good price/GB download ratio. Take any other service provider in India and I bet that the prices will be slightly higher when comparing all the Home packages.

Why do you think that there are no download limits on a 56K modem connection? Because ISP's know that even if you download data 24x7 with that speed, you are not going to exceed a certain limit. But that all changes when it comes to broadband.

*Why am I supporting ISP?* 

Because, I work for an ISP. No, it's not BSNL or Airtel or any other Indian ISP. It's called 'Demon'. It's an ISP in the UK. 

8Mbps speed was introduced 2 years back in the UK and till then Demon was the only service provider that gave unlimited downloads. But After 8Mbps came in it was a necessity to introduce capped download limits.

*The Reason For Capping Download Limits?*

The reason is simple. The more higher the download speed, the more data you will download, and the more data you download, the more ISP bandwidth you are going to eat up! And when you eat up more ISP bandwidth, the more you slow down their network, and the more you slow down there network ther slower the speeds are going to be for the rest of the users. The bottom line is your downloads affects other users speeds! 

Let's take an example, couple of your neighbours are downloading huge amounts of data at say 2Mpbs throughput speed. Now, you can also download data at 2Mbps, right? Wrong!! Your download througput would probably be around say 1.2 to 1.5. Would you be happy with that? The answer is NO! If I knew my neighbour was doing that, then I would thrash him up and make sure that we all get equal download speeds!

So, the bottom line is, if there is no download limits, we wouldn't use our connection judisiously and download anything that we get for free online!

Even at Demon, the capped limit is 50GB for home users. Wait! it's not at Rs250! It costs exactly 20 pounds, that's 20x75Rs=1500Rs/month and that's the starting price. And, after the 8Mbps lines started, Demon is the only provider which offers maximum download of 50GB, other ISP will give users anywhere upto 30GB.

The point is, we all dream of getting unlimited downloads at extremely cheap prices but the truth is, it doesn't happen anywhere in the world. The best things don't come cheap and noting is free!

BSNL atleast gives unmetered access during offpeak hours(night). Why are we all cribbing about more data download when we never downloaded that much data off the internet? We all want to download more because of the simply fact that now it's faster, not really because we want to download it!

What we all need to do is to discipline ourselves and use our services responsibly, then some day the service providers will increase the download limits! Happy surfing!


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jun 4, 2007)

gimme 2 mbps speed first of all to 900UL users
no disconnections pls
proper customer support pls
please...
if this is done, i'll be the happiest... i won't even need 8mbps


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great News....well currentle i'm using 1gb plan...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn they are not in New Delhi.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 5, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> You see, we all want unlimited broadband so that we can download more videos which are pirated, more softwares which again are pirated and more music which is again hmmm.. lemme see.. is illegal.
> 
> I'm certainly not against piracy and I would do the same if I had an internet connection. But, the point is, we have all learnt to misuse what we have.



Ever heard of something called a Linux distro?

Well I have a dedicated PC for trying distros @ my friend's place and I am the one with net access, we switch distros every week so downloading with the speeds and caps is a pain in the you know what?

The point is there is a lot to download except pirated stuff like podcasts, vidcasts, linux and BSD distros. So we can use high speed ulnlimited connections perfectly on the right side of law


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 5, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> *We, the Unsatisfied Technologists*
> 
> It's Quite unbelieveble that although technology has managed to grow so fastly and discipline itself, we ourselves have lost our discipline
> 
> ...


i don't exactly agree with that. i agree with 'kumarmohit' that there is a lot to do over the net than pirated and illegal stuff. yes its true that that that isps use caps to limit download ratio and save bandwidth, but there are many isps like virgin who are providing upto 2mbps unlimited downloads. who thought of that 2 years ago.. 2 mbps unlimited. so another 2 years why not upto 8mbps unlimited. you say there is a need to cap data ratio to preserve bandwidth but will the bandwidth remain same always.. it was wires, and now optical cables... bandwidth is always increasing and so will speed. 50gb home use for 20 pounds= Rs.1500.. conversions.. well i guess its something like.. Average UK salary is around 700 pounds = Rs.56,031 (as per national survey of uk), ur isp charges 20 pounds= Rs1500, average indian salary is around 500$ which is around Rs.20,100 and isp (taking bsnl here) charges Rs.3300 for 20gb only at upto 2mbps.. so its 1500 out of 50000 as compared to 3300 out of 20000.. dont know how u comparing dude.. ? both economies are far different. Demon had cap of 50 gb.. thats a good amount of data dude . all want do download faster .. true.. who wants to be slow.. you say 8mbps i am waiting for 8gbps, techs like intel Gigabit are here..  I see tomorrow, you speak of yesterday... No Offense.. sorry if any of my data is incorrect.. EnJoY


----------



## akshar (Jun 8, 2007)

How many applications are we supposed to write for that?
And I guess the waiting period will be at least 2 years? By the time we get it in our house something else will show up on horizon


----------



## chesss (Jun 8, 2007)

> Even at Demon, the capped limit is 50GB for home users. Wait! it's not at Rs250! It costs exactly 20 pounds, that's 20x75Rs=1500Rs/month and that's the starting price.


 err a newspaper in India costs Rs.5 max. In US its a dollar! 1$ = 1 *40 = Rs 40 
You just can't convert $'s into rupees and compare.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, the article is dated 14 March 2007. Times when we had an young and energetic Minister who wanted to open up technology to the max. Now we have a different minister, who at best cannot understand difference between wi-fi and wi-max. 

I too hope this happens soon, but, ... I am having my fingers crossed as of now.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 11, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> 8 MbPS??? OMG.... BSNL is rocking...



Hell,8mbps speed with 500mb free ...totally useless.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 28, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> err a newspaper in India costs Rs.5 max. In US its a dollar! 1$ = 1 *40 = Rs 40
> You just can't convert $'s into rupees and compare.


 
The reason I compared the price is because, Demon is the most costliest ISP in the UK. It's minimum package is 20pounds. Whereas other ISP can offer packages for as low as 5pounds. But all those ISP's have downloads caps at 4-10GB. So now you can compare 5 pounds with Indian ISP and realise that we are getting a price per GB service that is quite par with other countries like the UK.

The point is, if you want more bandwidth than normal email and browsing purposes, pay for it. Don't expect everything to be for free or cheaper than Rs250/- a month. Best things don't come free. And like BSNL's plans, If you want more bandwidth, pay more! that's what every ISP in the world has to say!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

People should stop comapring developed countries with India. It will take time......Asia doesnt have strong Internet backbone compared to US and Europe


----------

